# Cajun Riviera



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Open is a Quad......that is all I know. Anyone down there have any updates?????

Aaron*


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Q results
1 12 Abbott
2. 3 J Dufour
3. 15. Avant
4. 13 ketzner
rj. 16 

4,8,10


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

rboudet said:


> Q results
> 1 12 Abbott
> 2. 3 J Dufour
> 3. 15. Avant
> ...


*Way to go Gary, Jay, and Clint! Bobby how's the Gumbo?????

Crawfish Boil regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats John & Hustler!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Way to go Gary, Jay, and Clint! Bobby how's the Gumbo?????
> 
> Crawfish Boil regards,
> 
> Aaron*


Gumbo, it's what's for dinner!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open has 8 dogs left to run the first series for Saturday morning.
Am and Derby start at 8am.

Congrats to the Q dogs and it was fun watching Jay weep as he reallly has done a great job with Raven. 

Judges are full of crawfish, shrimp, blue crabs, Steak Diane, eggplant and crab, assorted fish and they are tucked away in an antibelluim B&B.;-)

Eukenuba food certificates and towels provided by Eukenuba and Mark Smith. If you dog's ear needs pinching, call Mark.


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Good job Ed and Jackie!


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone have derby callbacks to the 4th?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Tryin' for a double blue this weekend Bob?

 

*Good on Piper BTW!*


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Only info I have is 10 dogs back to water markers in Am. Sorry for lack of more, but 3 stakes going on.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Am land series was triple. Long retired at 350 to right side of big, nice field. Second bird thrown to left up a hill to right behind cover. Flier I'm middle lots of room between marks to get lost. 36 starters and all but two of dogs dropped were pickups on both retired birds. 17 back to a Nice hard land/water blind dropped seven more. Water marks tomorrow. Great grounds, help and Food!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN-- believe there are 19 back for watermarks. 64 ? started, 43 to land/water blind, 26 to water blind, 19 for Wmarks.

AM-- 37 started, 17 to land/water blind, 10 back for Wmarks.

Will post running numbers when I have them. Another beautiful sunny day. Good grounds, nice hard-working club, great food.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any one have the derby results?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Whoohoo my girl Raven got Qualified Friday ! Fun times !!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Local medicinal farmer


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Qual judges Mark Sehon,Bobby Boudet


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Clint ready to run.....Qual Marshalls


----------



## Rocketman88 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats Jay and Raven!!!!


----------



## copenhunt (Feb 1, 2003)

Derby was swept by Brasseaux with 4 littermates...from Larry's breeding
1-Albert
2-Cassie
3-Doodles
4-Crystal

I may have 3rd and 4th mixed up...sorry if I do...

Open 4th series was challenging to say the least...


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Wow...Congrats ya'll....they are awfully nice pups for sure.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

congrats Ryan that is a nice litter can't wait to see them this summer.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any open places??


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

Open Placements

1st Mister Rorem

2nd Mark Smith

3rd Jaye Rorem

4th Regi Rorem


RJ Roper Rorem

Jam Areo Rorem

Jam Rudy Rorem
There maybe other Jams I don't know about


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

Amt Placements
1st Wendell Williams & ****

2nd Ann Heise & Greti

3rd Tom Watson & Mister

4th Steve Ritter & Miah


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to All!

Aaron*


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to all. Especially Wendall & Kay, Heises' & Tom Watson. Good people doing great things with great dogs.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Jay Dufour said:


> Clint ready to run.....Qual Marshalls


Looks like Donnie & Lee doing what they do best


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Jay Dufour said:


> Whoohoo my girl Raven got Qualified Friday ! Fun times !!


Great picture!! "Raven" looks like she is ready to go another series!! ...Congratulations!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to..."Regi" Rorem in the Open!!!...and Ann and "Greti" in the AM...


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats Ryan, Wendall, Tom and Jay.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Wendall and Kay Williams and **** on the AM win!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, I hope everyone had as much fun this weekend as I did.

The weather was awesome the marks and blinds were tough and I know the handlers had a great time eating in the little town Of Washington, La. 

Thanks to all the helped; judges, workers & contestants and hope to see y'all again for our Halloween trial.

Franco
Secretary
Cajun Riviera Field Trial Club

Results are posted on EE.net


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Sounds like a great weekend!!

Wayda go Jay on the Raven QAA!

Big congrats to Mark Smith on the second with Moose. . 

And huuuuuuge congrats to the rest of the "family" - - Albert, Cassie, Doodle, Crystal on a phenomenal sweep of the Derby!! 

Angel's puppies had quite a weekend.. . . hope Larry gives her a TBone.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

RAmund8151 said:


> Amt Placements
> 1st Wendell Williams & ****
> 
> *2nd Ann Heise & Greti*
> ...


Congrats, Ann!!!!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Wendall, Tom and Ryan what a great weekend!!!


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

My first Derby to judge and wow what a set of dogs. It didn't seem to matter what we threw at them they just did it. I had a great time judging them all. Congratulations to all of them.
Mike


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations to..."Regi" Rorem in the Open!!!...and Ann and "Greti" in the AM...


Bob handled Regi in the Open this wkend. It's the first time we have both placed on the same wkend. We had an AWESOME time at Cajun Riviera!! That 5-hour drive home went by_ f..a...s...t !!!_

The Am water was a strong cross-wind triple with two retireds and an interrupted land blind. Stiff wind was blowing from the left so dogs had to be honest on water. Long retired at about 12:30 position thrown right at 375-400 yrds on a tall dike (HUGE throw--front of dike had a canal of water that ran the length of the dike that you didn't see from the line until the dog went into it). Short layout blind thrown angle-back left at 225 yards from one small point to another along the water's edge (converging on the long retired) at about 1:30 position. Flyer at 2:30 position shot slight angle-back left at 300 yards. Pick up one bird, run a land blind at 3:00 position about 125 yards. Catch the left edge of a mound, run about 15 yards with bird on right edge of second mound. Come back and pick up remaining 2 marks.

Thanks to Tim West and Larry Bozeman for fun and challenging setups, and to Franco and CR members for their hard work to put on the trial!

Glenda--several of us were glad that Thief didn't run at Cajun Riv!!! He's HOT, that's for sure.


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrats to Ryan Brasseaux and the Native Sun crew on their derby placements, the future looks bright for that team.

-Cameron


----------

